# UK Engineer moving to Toronto



## steveashton74 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,
I am a Mechanical Design Engineer from the UK. I will soon be moving to Toronto to be with my Canadian wife. I am looking for some advice please, can anyone help on any of these subjects?

Does anyone know of any good recruitment agencies for engineering work in the Toronto area?

My experience is in automotive component design, is PE status important for this type of work?

As the term Engineer is related to PE status does that mean that jobs like mine ‘Design Engineer’ would be called something different if it does not require PE status?

Thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

steveashton74 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Mechanical Design Engineer from the UK. I will soon be moving to Toronto to be with my Canadian wife. I am looking for some advice please, can anyone help on any of these subjects?
> 
> Does anyone know of any good recruitment agencies for engineering work in the Toronto area?
> ...


Hello Steve,

Can you give an ignorant person as to what automotive component design actually means? What type of things do you design? You probably know that the Toronto area has auto plants for Chrysler and GM along with Magna International.


----------



## steveashton74 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello 
I currently work for a company designing engine mounts, though I am quite open to what my next carrier step could be.

Cheers
Steve


----------

